

Patent Office Admits the Truth: Things Are a Disaster - edw519
http://www.bnet.com/blog/technology-business/patent-office-admits-the-truth-things-are-a-disaster/5419

======
bpodgursky
It takes real talent to reduce perfectly readable numbers into
incomprehensible speed-dial infographics.

